# FLR(M) ties to country question



## someshine (Dec 5, 2012)

Does anyone have any advice of what the UKBA are looking for in answer to this question? Can I just write "United States; social and family ties" in answer to this? Obviously people have these ties to countries where they were either born or lived for more than 5 years. I'm wondering what they're asking because this seems silly.

10.12. Please state what ties you have with;
• The country where you were born
• Any other country whose nationality you hold
• Any country where you have lived for more than 5 years
You should tell us about any family, friends, or other connections with that country.

Country ------------------ Social cultural or family ties


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

someshine said:


> Does anyone have any advice of what the UKBA are looking for in answer to this question? Can I just write "United States; social and family ties" in answer to this? Obviously people have these ties to countries where they were either born or lived for more than 5 years. I'm wondering what they're asking because this seems silly.
> 
> 10.12. Please state what ties you have with;
> • The country where you were born
> ...


UKBA are basically trying to procure information as to whether you and your fiance/partner/etc could feasibly live elsewhere. So they want to know what ties you have to other countries. 

For mine, as I grew up in Canada, I simply wrote: "Canada - Grew up in Calgary, friends and immediate family live there, extended family in Toronto region" and left it at that. Seemed to be sufficient.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Leanna said:


> UKBA are basically trying to procure information as to whether you and your fiance/partner/etc could feasibly live elsewhere. So they want to know what ties you have to other countries.
> 
> For mine, as I grew up in Canada, I simply wrote: "Canada - Grew up in Calgary, friends and immediate family live there, extended family in Toronto region" and left it at that. Seemed to be sufficient.


*raises hand and says "Me too!" *

I was born and raised in Vancouver and also have immediate and extended family in the Toronto region.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> *raises hand and says "Me too!" *
> 
> I was born and raised in Vancouver and also have immediate and extended family in the Toronto region.


Yay Canada


----------

